# skulls



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

My First attempted at cleaning skulls. I started with six and ended up four. I boiled a fox and coyote a little to long and they fell apart. The picture makes then look more yellow then they really are. Bobcat, Raccoon, Skunk and Ermine.

Walleye Magnet


----------



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice collection!
I hope to have my own started soon. 
Cleaning small game skulls must be easy. 
I did a euro mount this fall, boiling a deer head in the back yard It made me feel a little like Jeffrey Dahmer:lol:


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

I know a lot of people are doing this now, but collecting skulls just seems so "ghoulish". Kinda reminds me of that feller Arnold had to fight in the PREDATOR movie.:yikes:


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Well my nick name sometimes is Dalmer. I have not counted in a while but i believe i am well over 30 skulls in my collection, many does, bucks,coyote, Goose, Woodcock, mice, pig, cow, dog, ****, possum, turtle, fox and i know there are more i just can't think of them. I have been thinking about displaying them. Anyone have any thoughts on a good way to do this? I thought a plexiglass shelf for dust control would be a good way. Either way you hae a cool collection started. I would love to get my hands on a bear and bobcat. Those are like dream animals to me. Some day i will get them.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

How much of it can you eat before you have to boil it whole?

That was kind of funny, sick, but funny. 

If a perso were to find a deer skull right now, can they keep i to do a boil? Same with small game, if there is an old skull out there, can we take it to do this?


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I am not sure about the deer skull. About 95% of mine are all deer i have taken with a permit or someone else's that they gave me. The small game i would think would be covered by your fur bearer or small game license. i would love to hear Boehr's answer on this. i bet there s a fine line with this one.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

Frantz
Good question. I'm not sure on the answer; you can keep shed antlers with out a license why not bones. 

Walleye Magnet


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

MGV
Do you boil and beetle your skulls?

Walleye Magnet


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

As of right now i boil them. I am still trying to figure out a way to keep the beetles. i know how to store them. i just don't know what to do with the smell. maybe this summer i will start a colony for next winter.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

I dont know if you are boiling the skulls in plain water but, Sal-soda is the key. Look at any Taxidermy web-site "Vandykes". It's very cheap and really does a good job of cleaning the meat off.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

I use sal-soda which turns the meat into something like jelly. It almost falls off when you run it under the faucet. 

Walleye Magnet


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I use a over the counter Sal soda. check your dish washer detergent. Most have it as a ingrediant in them. watch the percentages and you find the right one with a high percent


----------

